# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  المساجلة الشعرية النافعة والهادفة أرجو مشاركة الجميع

## أبومروة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا إلى يوم الدين.
وبعد:
أيها الفضلاء , ها أنا أضع بين أيديكم هذه المبادرة المتواضعة أرجو أن تنال إعجابكم ,فإن فيها خيرا كثيرا إن شاء الله ,و هي فسحة للإثراء وتفجير الطاقات الابداعية لدى أعضاء هذا الصرح العلمي والمعرفي , وعلى هذا الأساس أتمنى من  الجميع المشاركة بالأبيات النافعة والقصائد الهادفة ذات المحتوى العلمي والأدبي , وما أكثرها في رصيد ثقافتنا الاسلامية , يروى أن الامام أحمد عليه رحمة الله أنه كان يكره الشعر فدخل عليه أحدالشعراء يوما وأراد أن يسمعه بعض الأبيات في الشعر فرفض وبعد إلحام طويل وافق , فقرأ عليه هذا الشاعر هذين البيتين وهما:
وإذا مــا قال لي ربي **أما استحييت تعصيني 
وتحفي الذنب عن خلقي **وبالــعصيان تأتيني 
فدخل الامام أحمد إلى غرفة وأغلق على نفسه وبدأ يردد هذه الأ بيات ويبكي فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة
فالمشاركة في هذه المساجلة هي كالتالي ,المطلوب الأبيات ذات الفائدة وكما يقال إن من الشعر لحكمة , كذلك كل مشاركة تبدأ بالحرف الأخير من المشاركة الأولى .
أول مشاركة هي هذه الأبيات للإمام الشافعي رحمه الله 
قال رحمه الله:
أرى الغرفى الدنيا إذا كان فاضلاً ***يرقى على رؤس الرجال ويخطب 
وإن كان مثلي لا فضيلـة عنـده ***يقاس بطفلٍ في الشوارع  يلعـب 
قال الربيع بن سليمان يقول الشافعي : 
على كل حالٍ أنت بالفضل آخذ ***وما الفضل إلا للـذي يتفضـل 
من يأتي بعدي علييه بحرف اللا م

----------


## قطرة مسك

شكر الله لك.
لاتظلمنَّ إذا ماكنتَ مقتدرا          ...        فالظلم مصدره يفضي إلى الندم
تنام عينك والمظلوم منتبـهٌ          ...        يدعو عليك وعين الله  لم تنـم

( حرف الميم )

----------


## الأمل الراحل

شكرا لكم
مثل ابن تيمية تذوى خمائــله ’’ ,, ’’ وليس يلقط من أفنانه الزهر 
مثل ابن تيمية شمس تغيب سدى ’’ ،، ’’ وما تروق بها الآصال والبكر 
مثل ابن تيمية يمضي وما عبقت ’’ ،، ’’ بمسكه العطر الأردان والطرر

----------


## لامية العرب

رَأَيْتُ المَنَايَا خَبْطَ عَشْوَاءَ مَنْ تُصِبْ

تُمِتْهُ وَمَنْ تُخْطِىء يُعَمَّرْ فَيَهْرَمِ

----------


## قطرة مسك

من عفَّ عن ظلم العباد تورعا       ...      جاءته ألطاف الإله تبرعا

( الألف )

----------


## جهاد هاني

أَتَهزَأُ بِالدُعاءِ وَتَزدَريه******وَ  ما تَدري بِما صَنَعَ الدُّعاءُ
سِهامُ اللَيلِ لا تُخطِي وَلَكِن       لَها أَمَدٌ وَلِلأَمَدِ اِنقِضاءُ

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> من عفَّ عن ظلم العباد تورعا       ...      جاءته ألطاف الإله تبرعا
> ( الألف )


حرف العين وليس الألف فالمساجلة تكون مبدوءة بحرف الروي .

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

لم لا تكون المساجلة نظماً ، ما رأيكم ؟

----------


## قطرة مسك

> حرف العين وليس الألف فالمساجلة تكون مبدوءة بحرف الروي .


شكرا على التنبيه، دمت مسددا.

----------


## الليبي أبو محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يرجى كتابة اسم الشاعر في كل مشاركة .
أما مشاركتي فهي قول حسان بن ثابت في مدح الصحابة ـ رضوان الله عنهم :  
إن كان في الناس سباقـون بعدهـم 	   ***    فكل سبق لأدنى سبقهم تبــع
أعفة ذكرت في الوحـي عفتهـم    ***    لا يطمعون ولا يزري بهم طمع
قوم إذا حاربـوا ضـروا عدوهـم    ***    أو حاولوا النفع في أشياعهم نفعوا
لا يفخـرون إذا نالـوا عدوهـم    ***    وإن أصيبوا فلا خور ولا جزعوقد حاولت بهذه المشاركة أن أصحح مسار المساجلة ، بأن ابتدأت بالهمزة كما ورد في مشاركة الأخ هاني ، وأن أعيد المساجلة إلى مسارها الصحيح كما ورد في مشاركة قطرة مسك . 
( حرف العين ) .

----------


## قطرة مسك

بارك الله فيك.
قول ابن المبارك لما ذكر الجهم بن صفوان عنده :
عجبتُ لشيطانٍ أتى الناس داعيا       ...      إلى النار وانشق اسمه من جهنم

( الميم )

----------


## مكاوي

من ذا الذي ما ساء قط . . ومن له الحسنى فقط

----------


## جهاد هاني

*مَشَـى الطـاووسُ يومـاً باعْـوجاجٍ؛  *  فـقـلدَ شكـلَ مَشيتـهِ بنـوهُ
فقـالَ: عـلامَ تختـالونَ ؟ فقالـوا:  *  بـدأْتَ بـه ، ونحـنُ مقلـِـدوهُ
فخـالِفْ سـيركَ المعـوجَّ واعـدلْ  *  فـإنـا إن عـدلـْتَ معـدلـوه
أمـَا تـدري أبـانـا كـلُّ فـرع ٍ *  يجـاري بالخـُطـى مـن أدبـوه؟!
وينشَــأُ ناشـئُ الفتيــانِ منـا  *  علـى ما كـان عـوَّدَه أبـــوه
""حرف الواو""
*

----------


## مكاوي

ومن يجعل المعروف في غير أهله . . يعد حمده ذما عليه ويذمم

----------


## أبومروة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
هناك تجاوب من الأعضاء  ليبارك الله في جمعكم , 
حقيقة هناك تصويبات ونصائح من بعض الأعضاء في غاية الأهمية , ولعل البعض لم يستوعب طريقة المشاركة , فآخر حرف يتنهي به المشارك الذي سبقك إبدأ به , هذا من باب التنظيم والتنويع فقط , أما المهم والأهم هي الفائدة والمعلومة الجديدة المضافة إلى الرصيد المعرفي , وهناك تنبيه هام أشار إليه  أستاذنا الليبي  أبا محمد وهو ذكر إسم الشاعر , ردنا الله وإياك إلى المسار الصحيح والصراط القويم ردا جميلا .
وهذه المشاركة تبدأ بحرف الميم كما إنتهى بها أستاذنا مكاوي جزاه الله خيرا فإليكموها .
وهذه أبيات ذكرها ابن خلكان في ترجمته للشافعي في كتابه (وفيات الأعيان) وقال : ( ومن المنسوب إليه )
مـاذا يُخبّر ضيف بيتك أهـلـه ***	إن سِيلَ كيف معاده ومعاجه
أيقول جاوزت الفرأت ولم أنـل ***	ريّا لديه وقد طغت أمواجـه
ورقيت في درج العلا فتضايقت ***   	عما أريد شعابه وفجاجــه
ولتُخبِرنْ خصـاصتـي بتملقي***   	والماء يُحبر عن قذاه زُجاجه
عنـدي يواقيـت القريض ودره ***	وعليّ إكليل الكلام وتاجــه
تربو على روض الرُّبا أزهاره ***     	ويرف في نادي الندى ديباجه
والشاعر المِنطيق أسود سالـح ***  	والشعر منه لعابه ومجاجـه
وعـداوة الشعراء داء معضـل ***	ولقد يهون على الكريم علاجه
الذي بعدي يأتي ببيت تبدأ بحرف  الهــــاء

----------


## مكاوي

هما سيدانا يزعمان وإنما . . يسوداننا إن أيسرت غنماهما(ميم)

----------


## جهاد هاني

قال ابراهيم الحضرمي : -
هل عاد في الدنيا أناس هل بقى****ذو نجدة هل من أبي أشبال
أم كل من فيها مكب يرتعي****في غيه كالشاء والاجمال
لم ينطروا ما في براءة ولا****في آل عمران ولا الانفال
قد أثروا دنياهم فهي التي ****أقصى قصاراها إلى اضمحلال
إن يضحكوا في دارهم طال البكا****منهم بدار الويل والولوال
والسابقون السابقون اليوم هم****أولى غداً بالسبق والافضال
تلقاهم بالأمن أملاك السما****يوم اللقا والباس والزلزال
بشراكم جنات عدن فادخلوا****أبوابها بالسعد والاقبال
أنهارها من تحتها تجري إلى****رضوانها من تحت عرش الوالي
أنهارها من تحتها تجري إلى ****رضوانها من تحت عرش الوالي
طوبى لمن بالحور أمسى معرس****في عيشة مأمونة التحوال
مع أحمد صلى عليه ربنا****بالليل والاشراق والآصال

----------


## الليبي أبو محمد

> ردنا الله وإياك إلى المسار الصحيح والصراط القويم ردا جميلا .
> وهذه المشاركة تبدأ بحرف الميم كما إنتهى بها أستاذنا مكاوي جزاه الله خيرا فإليكموها .
> وهذه أبيات ذكرها ابن خلكان في ترجمته للشافعي في كتابه (وفيات الأعيان) وقال : ( ومن المنسوب إليه )
> مـاذا يُخبّر ضيف بيتك أهـلـه ***	إن سِيلَ كيف معاده ومعاجه
> أيقول جاوزت الفرأت ولم أنـل ***	ريّا لديه وقد طغت أمواجـه
> الذي بعدي يأتي ببيت تبدأ بحرف  الهــــاء


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك يا أستاذي أبا مروة ، وأرجو المعذرة ، فقافيتك هي ( الجيم ) لا ( الهاء ) .
أخوتي الكرام : أرجو الانتباه إلى الأخطاء في الردود ، حتى لا تخرج المساجلة عن طريقها الصحيح ، فقد لاحظت أن الأخوة المشاركين ، لم يردوا على مشاركة الأخ مكاوي وهي قول الشاعر : 
من ذا الذي ما ساء قط *** ومن له الحسنى فقطوفي محاولة لرد المساجلة إلى مسارها ، أذكر قول أبي العتاهية : 
طلبت المستقر بكـل أرض *** فلم أر لي بكل أرض مستقرا
أطعت مطامعي فاستعبدتني *** ولو أني قنعت لكنت حرا( حرف الراء ) .

----------


## أبومروة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك يا أستاذي أبا مروة ، وأرجو المعذرة ، فقافيتك هي ( الجيم ) لا ( الهاء ) .
-----------------------------------------------

جزاك الله خيرا وكل الأعضاء 
حقيقة لم أنتبه للقافية جيدا  , نصيحتك على الرأس والعين .
ونعو د الى سكة القطار 
ومما يُذكر عن عبد الله بن المبارك- رحمه الله- قوله: 
رأيت الذنوب تميت القلوب 
                                                         وقد يُورث الذل إدمانها 
وترك الذنوب حياة القلوب 
                                                       وخير لنفسك عصيانها 
وهل أفسد الدين إلا الملوك 
                                                    وأحبار سوء ورهبانها 
هنا الهاء 
فالذي بعدي أعتبره أستاذنا مكاوي حفظه الله
وهذه مشاركته 
هما سيدانا يزعمان وإنما . . يسوداننا إن أيسرت غنماهما(ميم)

أما أختنا جهاد  رعاها الله 
قصيدتها الرائعة بدأتها بحرف الهاء تكملة للمشاركة التي سبقتها 

العبرة في الفائدة والمعلومة الجديدة 
شكرا لكم 
رعاكم الله , حفظكم الله , نصركم الله

----------


## جهاد هاني

> أما أختنا جهاد  رعاها الله


_ 

سامحك الله !!!!!!!! 
فانا ذكر ولست انثى 
فجهاد عندنا في فلسطين تطلق على الذكر غالبا  وليس الانثى
 قالى تعالى "وليس الذكر كالانثى" (ابتسامة) 
وما التأنيث لاسم الشمس عيب****وما التذكير فخر للهلال
اطالبك بتحرير المشاركة.....؟؟؟؟!  !(ابتسامة)
والا!!!!!!!!!!!!!
بقيت علي
وحتى لا أخرج عن الموضوع سأكمل حيث انتهى سابقي


_

----------


## جهاد هاني

هِيَ الآجالُ وَالأَقدارُ تَجري***       بِقَدرِ الدَرَّ تُحتَلَبُ الضُروعُ
هِيَ الأَعراقُ بِالأَخلاقِ تَنمي***       بِقَدرِ أُصولِها تَزكو الفُروعُ
هِيَ الأَيّامُ تَحصِدُ كُلَّ زَرعٍ ***      لِيَومِ حِصادِها زُرِعَ الزُروعُ
القائل ابو العتاهية

----------


## الأمل الراحل

هذي الأبيات أهديها لكل ظالم :
عش ما بدى لك سالماً ’’,,’’ في ظل شاهقة القصور 
يجري عليك بما أردت ’’,,’’ مع الغدو مع البكور 
فإذا النفوس تغرغرت ’’,,’’ بزفير حشرجة الصدور 
فهناك تعلم موقنـاً ’’,,’’ ما كنت إلا في غـرور

----------


## على ابراهيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ردالمساجلة الشعرية
  راحتى فى الدنيا         عندما أذكـر حبيبى
  ماسألته يومـا          الاوجدته دوما مجيبى
الياء      من شعرى الخاص

----------


## قطرة مسك

يقول طرفة بن العبد محذراً قومه من عزم الفرس على غزوهم :
يا لهف نفسي إن كانت أموركم     ...   شتى وأحكم أمر الناس فاجتمعا
(العين)

----------


## مكاوي

عدمنا خيلنا إن لم تروها . . تثير النقع موعدها كداء

----------


## الأمل الراحل

استقِ الحكمة لا يغررك مِـن ’’ ,, ’’ أي ينبـوع جرت يا مستـقيفشعاع الشمس يمتص الندى ’’ ,, ’’ من فم الورد ومن وحل الطرق

----------


## أبومروة

قلت للفقر أين أنت مقيم*** قال لي في عمائم الفقهاء 
إن بيني وبينهم لإخـــاء***  وعزيز علي ترك الإخاء

----------


## الليبي أبو محمد

> ومما يُذكر عن عبد الله بن المبارك- رحمه الله- قوله: 
> رأيت الذنوب تميت القلوب 
> وقد يُورث الذل إدمانها 
> وترك الذنوب حياة القلوب 
> وخير لنفسك عصيانها 
> وهل أفسد الدين إلا الملوك 
> وأحبار سوء ورهبانها 
> هنا الهاء


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إنها النون ياسيدي لا الهاء. 
سأصل بك إلى أول حرف إن شاء الله  :Smile: 
أما هذه المرة فسأكمل على قافيتك الأخير بقول أبي القاسم الشابي : 
إذا الشعب يوما أراد الحياة *** فلا بد أن يستجيب القدر 
ولا بد لليل أن ينجلـي *** ولا بد للقيد أن ينكسر( الراء )

----------


## إمام الأندلس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> إنها النون ياسيدي لا الهاء. 
> سأصل بك إلى أول حرف إن شاء الله 
> أما هذه المرة فسأكمل على قافيتك الأخير بقول أبي القاسم الشابي : 
> إذا الشعب يوما أراد الحياة *** فلا بد أن يستجيب القدر 
> ولا بد لليل أن ينجلـي *** ولا بد للقيد أن ينكسر( الراء )


قولهم:"شاءت الظروف كذا و كذا" أو "شاءت الأقدار كذا و كذا"

قال فضيلة الشيخ العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين:

"ألفاظ منكرة، لأن الظروف جمع ظرف و هو الأزمان،و الزمن لا مشيئة له،و كذلك الأقدار جمع قدر،و القدر لا مشيئة له،إنما الذي يشاء هو الله -عز و جل-،نعم لو قال الإنسان:"اقتضى قدر الله كذا و كذا" فلا بأس،أما المشيئة فلا يجوز أن تضاف للأقدار،لأن المشيئة هي الإرادة،و لا إرادة للوصف،إنما الإرادة للموصوف".

----------


## الليبي أبو محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صدقت يا إمام الأندلس ، وصدق الشيخ العثيمين . 
ولكن كلام الشاعر لا يؤخذ على ظاهره ، والمعنى الذي أراده الشابي هو : إن الشعوب تستطيع تحقيق مرادها بالإرادة والتصميم . 
 ولا أحب أن أعترض على الشعر بالأمور الدينية ، إلا ما كان معارضا للدين . 
والله أعلم . 
لست علمانيا .(ابتسامة) (ابتسامة) (ابتسامة)

----------


## مكاوي

رأيت الله أكبر كل شيء . . محاولة وأكثرَهم جنودا

----------


## الليبي أبو محمد

قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله : 
دع الأيام تفعل ما تشاء *** وطب نفساً إذا حكم القضاء 
ولا تجزع لحادثة الليالي *** فما لحوادث الدنيا بقاء( الهمزة )

----------


## أبومروة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مُقَدِّمَةٌ
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين , وسلم تسليما كثيرا إلى يوم الدين .
وبعد من أهداف هذه المساجلة الشعرية الفائدة  والمعرفة,ولعل هذه المنظومة القيمة من ضمن الفوائد الجليلة التي تزخر بها المكتبات الاسلامية عامة , ومكتبة علوم القرآن خاصة , هانحن نضعها بين أيديكم لمن لايعرفها حتى تعم الفائدة 
مطلعها عبارة عن مقدمة 
1	أَحْمَدُ رَبِّى مَعْ صَلاتي دَائِما	عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَمَنْ لَهُ انْتَمَى
2	وَبَعْدُ فَالتَّجْويدُ لِلْقٌرْءانِ	فَرْضٌ عَلَى تَالِيهِ بِالبُرْهَانِ
3	لِذَا نَظَمْتُ مُوجَزًا مُفِيدا	مُوَفِّيًا أُصولَهُ سَدِيدَا
4	سَمَّيتُهُ لآلِئَ البَيانِ	مُجَوِّدًا لأَحْرُفِ القُرْءانِ
حَدُّ التَّجْويدِ
5	وَحَدُّهُ إِعْطَاءُ كُلِّ حَرْفِ	حُقُوقَهُ مِنْ مَخْرجٍ وَوَصْفِ
6	وَيَنبَغِي تَسْوِيةٌ لِلْحَرْفِ	مَعْ شِبْهِهِ في جَائِزٍ بِاللُّطْفِ
مَخَارِجُ الحُرُوفِ
7	قَدْ عَدَّها الخَلِيلُ سَبْعَةَ عَشَرْ	وَذَاكَ مِنْ بَيْنِ المَذَاهِبِ اشْتَهَرْ
8	فَالجَوْفُ مِنْهُ أَلِفٌ وَالواوُ عَنْ	ضَمٍّ وَيَا عَنْ كَسْرٍ انْ كُلٌّ سَكَنْ
9	وَالحَلْقُ مِنْهُ سِتَّةٌ قَدْ خَرَجَتْ	فَالهَمْزُ مِنْ أَقْصَاهُ فَالَهَا تَبِعَتْ
10	وَالعَيْنُ مِنْ وَسَطِهِ فَالحَاءُ	وَالغَيْنُ مِنْ أَدْنَاهُ ثُمَّ الخَاءُ
11	وَجَاءَ مِنْ أَقْصَى اللِّسَانِ القَافُ	مَعْ مَا يُحَاذِيهِ يَلِيهِ الكَافُ
12	وَالجِيمُ فَالشِّينُ فَيَاءٌ مِنْ وَسَطْ	وَالضَّادُ مِنْ حَافَتِهِ بَعْدُ انْضَبَطْ
13	مَعْ عُلوِ أَضْراسٍ مِنَ اليُسْرى كَثُرْ	وَاللامُ أَدْنَاهَا لأُخْرَاهَا تَمُرّ
14	وَالنُّونُ مِنْ طَرَفِهِ لامًا تَلا	وَالرَّاءُ دَانَاهُ لِظَهْرٍ مَدْخَلا
15	وَالطَّاءُ فَالدَّالُ فَتَا مِنْهُ وَمِنْ	أَصْلِ الثَّنِيَّتَيْن  ِ مِنْ عُلْيا زُكِنْ
16	وَالصَّادُ فَالسِّينُ فَزاىٌ تُتْلَى	مِنْهُ مُصَاحِبًا فُوَيْقَ السُّفْلَى
17	وَالظَّاءُ فَالذَّالُ فَثَاءٌ خَرَجَتْ	مِنْهُ وَمِنْ أَطْرافِ عُليَاهَا أَتَتْ
18	كَذَاكَ مِنْ أَطْرافِ عُليَا يُلْفَى	مَعْ بَطْنِ سُفْلَى شَفَةٍ حَرْفُ الفَا
19	وَالشَّفَتَانِ مِنْهُما ثَلاثَةُ	بَاءٌ فَمِيمٌ ثُمَّ وَاوٌ تَثْبُتُ
20	وَالنُّونُ وَالمِيمُ المُشَدَّدَانِ	مِمَّا مَضَى وَالأنْفِ يَخْرُجَانِ
21	وَحَيْثُ ذَانِ أُدْغِمَا أَوْ أُخْفِيَا	فَذَانِ مِنْ أَنْفٍ فَقَطْ قَدْ أَتَيَا
صِفَاتُ الحُرُوفِ اللازِمَةُ المَشْهُورَةُ
22	جَهْرٌ وَرِخْوٌ وَاسْتِفَالٌ مُنْفَتِحْ	وَمُصْمَتٌ وَضِدُّهَا سَيَتَّضِحْ
23	فَالهَمْسُ فِي (فَحَثَّهُ شَخْصٌ سَكَتْ)	وَشِدَّةٌ (أَجْدَتْ كَقُطْبٍ) جُمِعَتْ
24	وَبَيْنَ شِدَّةٍ وَرِخْوٍ (لِنْ عُمَرْ)	وَ (خُصَّ ضَغْطٍ قِظْ) لِلاسْتِعْلا اسْتَقَرّ
25	وَرَمْزُ (طِبْ صِفْ ظُلْمَ ضِغْنٍ) مُطْبَقَةْ	وَلَفْظُ (نَلْ بِرَّ فَمٍ) لِلمُذْلَقَةْ
26	قَلْقَلَةٌ (قُطْبُ جَدٍ) وَقُرِّبَتْ	لِلفَتْحِ وَالأَرْجَحُ مَا قَبْلُ اقْتَفَتْ
27	كَبِيْرَةٌ حَيْثُ لَدَى الوَقْفِ أَتَتْ	أَكْبَرُ حَيْثُ عِنْدَ وَقْفٍ شُدِّدَتْ
28	وَ(الهَاءُ مَعْ حُرُوفِ مَدٍّ) لِلْخَفَا	وَنَحُوُ (كَيْ وَلَوْ) بِلِينٍ وُصِفَا
29	وَ(الصَّادُ مَعْ سِينٍ وَزَاىٍ) صُفِّرَتْ	وَ (اللامُ وَالرَّا) انْحَرَفَا وَكُرِّرَتْ
30	وَغُنَّ فِي (نُونٍ وَمِيمٍ) بَادِيَا	إِنْ شُدِّدا فَأُدْغِمَا فَأُخْفِيَا
31	فَأُظْهِرا فَحُرِّكا وَقُدِّرَتْ	بِألِفٍ لا فِيهِمَا كَمَا ثَبَتْ
32	خَمْسُ مَرَاتِبٍ بِهَا وَاسْتَطِلا	ضَادًا وَفِي الشِّينِ التَفَشِّي كَمُلا
33	وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مُسَكَّنًا فَبَيِّنُ	وَحَيْثُمَا شُدِّدَ فَهْوَ أَبْيَنُ
تَقْسِيمُ الصِّفَاتِ
34	ضَعِيفُهَا هَمْسٌ وَرِخْوٌ وَخَفَا	لِينُ انْفِتَاحٌ وَاسْتِفَالٌ عُرِفَا
35	وَمَا سِوَاهَا وَصْفُهُ بِالقُوَّةِ	لا الذَّلْقِ وَالإصْمَاتِ وَالبَيْنِيَّةِ
تَقْسِيمُ الحُرُوفِ
36	قَوِىُّ أَحْرُفِ الهِجَاءِ ضَادُ	بَا قَافُ جِيمٌ دَالُ ظَا رَا صَادُ
37	وَالطَّاءُ أَقْوَى وَالضَّعِيفُ سِينُ	ذَالٌ وَزاىٌ تَا وَعَيْنٌ شِينُ
38	كَذَاكَ حَرْفَا اللِّينِ خَاءٌ كَافُهَا	وَالمَدُّ مَعْ (فَحَثَّهُ) أَضْعَفُهَا
39	وَالوَسْطُ هَمْزٌ غَيْنُ مَعْ لامٍ أَتَتْ	وَالمِيمِ وَالنُّونِ فَخَمْسًا قُسِّمَتْ
أَلْقَابُ الحُرُوفِ
40	وَأَحْرُفُ المَدِّ إِلى الجَوْفِ انْتَمَتْ	وَهَكَذَا إِلى الهَوَاءِ نُسِبَتْ
41	وَأَحْرُفُ الحَلْقِ أَتَتْ حَلْقِيَّةْ	وَالقَافُ وَالكَافُ مَعًا لَهْويَّةْ
42	وَالجِيمُ وَالشِّينُ وَيَاءٌ لقبت	مَعْ ضَادِهَا شَجْريَّةً كَمَا ثَبَتْ
43	وَاللامُ وَالنُّونُ وَرَا ذَلْقِيَّةْ	وَالطَّاءُ وَالدَّالُ وَتَا نِطْعِيَّةْ
44	وَأَحْرُفُ الصَّفِيرِ قُلْ أَسْلِيَّةْ	وَالظَّاءُ وَالذَّالُ وَثَا لِثْويَّةْ
45	وَالفَا وَمِيمٌ بَا وَوَاوٌ سُمِّيَتْ	شَفْوِيةً فَتِلْكَ عَشْرَةٌ أَتَتْ
صِفَاتُ الحُرُوفِ العَارِضَةُ
46	إِظْهَارٌ ادْغَامٌ وَقَلْبٌ وَكَذَا	إِخْفَا وَتَفْخِيمٌ وَرِقُّ أُخِذَا
47	وَالمَدُّ وَالقَصْرُ مَعَ التَّحَرُّكِ	وَأَيضًا السُّكُونُ وَالسَّكْتُ حُكِي
النُّونُ السَّاكِنَةُ وَالتَّنْوينُ
48	عِنْدَ حُرُوفِ الحَلْقِ أَظْهِرَنْهُمَا	وَعِنْدَ (يَرْمُلُونَ) أَدْغِمَنْهُمَا
49	مِنْ كِلْمَتَيْنِ مَعَ غَنِّ دُونَ (رَلْ)	وَ (ن) مَعْ (يس) بِالإظْهَارِ حَلّ
50	وَعِنْدَ بَاءٍ مِيمًا اقْلِبَنْهُمَا	وَعِنْدَ بَاقِيهِنَّ أَخْفِيَنْهُمَا
51	وَقَارَبَ الإظْهَارَ عِنْدَ أَوَّلَيْ	(كَمْ قَرَّ) وَالإدْغَامَ (دَوْمًا تِلْوُ طَيْ)
52	وَوَسَطٌ (صِدْقٌ سَمَا زَاهٍ ثَنَا	ظَلَّ جَلِيلا ضِفْ شَرِيفًا ذَا فِنَا)
المِيمُ السَّاكِنَةُ
53	وَأَخْفِ أَحْرَى عِنْدَ بَا وَأَدْغِمَا	فِي المِيمِ وَالإظْهَارُ مَعْ سِوَاهُمَا
اللامَاتُ السَّواكِنُ
54	أَلْ فِي (ابْغِ حَجَّكَ وَخَفْ عَقِيمَهُ)	أَظْهِرْ وَكُنْ فِي غَيرِهَا مُدْغِمَهُ
55	وَاللامُ مِنْ فِعْلٍ وَحَرْفٍ أَظْهِرا	وَاسمٍ وَلامَ الأمْرِ أَيضًا قَرِّرَا
المُتَمَاثِلانِ وَالمُتَجَانِسَ  انِ وَالمُتَقَارِبَ  انِ وَالمُتَبَاعِدَ  انِ
56	إِنْ يَجْتَمِعْ حَرْفَانِ خَطًّا قُسِّمَا	عِشْرِينَ قِسْمًا بَعْدَ وَاحِدٍ نَمَا
57	فَمُتَمَاثِلانِ إِنْ يَتَّحِدَا	فِي مَخْرَجٍ وَصِفَةٍ كَمَا بَدا
58	وَمُتَجَانِسَان  ِ حَيْثُ ائْتَلَفَا	فِي مَخْرَجٍ وَفِي الصِّفَاتِ اخْتَلَفَا
59	وَمُتَقَارِبَان  ِ حَيْثُ فِيهِمَا	تَقَارُبٌ أَوْ كَانَ فِي أَيِّهِمَا
60	وَمُتَبَاعِدَان  ِ حَيْثُ مَخْرَجَا	تَبَاعَدا وَالخُلْفُ فِي الصِّفَاتِ جَا
61	وَحَيْثُمَا تَحَرَّكَ الحَرْفَانِ فِي	كَلٍّ فَسَمِّ بِالكَبِيرِ وَاقْتَفِ
62	وَسَمِّ بِالصَّغِيرِ حَيْثُمَا سَكَنْ	أَوَّلُهَا وَمُطْلَقٌ فِي العَكْسِ عَنْ
الإدْغَامُ
63	أَوَّلَ مِثْلَيِ الصَّغِيرِ دُونَ مَدّ	أَدْغِمْ وَلَكِنْ سَكْتُ (مَالِيَهْ) أَسَدّ
64	وَالجِنْسُ مِنْهُ النُّونُ فِي المِيمِ ادُّغِمْ	وَهَكَذا ارْكَبْ مَعَ يَلْهَثْ قَدْ عُلِمْ
65	كَإِذْ بِظَا وَالدَّالُ أَوْ طَا أُدْغِمَا	فِي التَا مَعَ الإِطْبَاقِ وَهْيَ فِيهِمَا
66	وَالقُرْبُ مِنْهُ النُّونُ فِي حُرُوفِ (رَلْ)	وَ (وَيْ) كَذَاكَ اللامُ فِي رَاءٍ دَخَلْ
67	وَقَافُ نَخْلُقكُّمْ بِكَافِهِ ادُّغِمْ	مَعْ وَصْفِ عُلْوٍ وَالأصَحُّ أَنْ يَتِمّ
68	وَالنُّونَ فِي مَالَكَ لا تَأْمَنَّا	أَشمِمْهُ مُدْغِمًا أوَ اخْفِيَنَّا
تَقْسِيمُ الإدْغَامِ
69	ذَا نَاقِصٌ إِنْ يَبْقَ وَصْفُ المُدْغَمِ	وَكَامِلٌ إِنْ يُمْحَ ذَا فَلْيُعْلَمِ
التَّرْقِيقُ وَالتَّفْخِيمُ
70	حُرُوفَ الاسْتِفَالِ حَتْمًا رَقِّقِ	وَالعُلْوَ فَخِّمْ سِيَّمَا فِي المُطْبَقِ
71	أَعْلاهُ فِي كَطَائِفٌ فَصَلَّى	فَقُرْبَةٌ فَلا تُزِغْ فَظِلاَّ
72	وَاللامُ فِي اسْمِ اللهِ حَيْثُمَا أَتَتْ	مِنْ بَعْدِ فَتْحَةٍ وَضَمٍّ غُلِّظَتْ
73	وَالرَّاءُ رُقِّقَتْ إِذَا مَا سَكَنَتْ	مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصْلِ كَسْرَةٍ تَأَصَّلَتْ
74	وَلَمْ تَكُنْ مِنْ قَبْلِ فَتْحِ اسْتِعْلا	مُتَّصِلٍ وَرِقُّ (فِرْقٍ) أعْلَى
75	وَرُقِّقَتْ مَكْسُورَةً وَفُخِّمَتْ	فِي الوَقْفِ وَهْوَ رَاجِحٌ إذْ كُسِرَتْ
76	مَا لَمْ تَكُنْ بَعْدَ سُكُونِ يَا وَلا	كَسْرٍ وَسَاكِنِ اسْتِفَالٍ  فَصَلا
77	وَرِقُّ رَا يَسْرِ وَأَسْرِ أَحَرَى	كَالقِطْرِ مَعْ نُذُرِ عَكْسُ مِصرَ
78	وَالرَّوْمُ كَالوَصلِ وَتَتْبَعُ الألِفْ	مَا قَبْلَهَا وَالعَكْسُ فِي الغَنِّ أُلِفْ
أَقْسَامُ المدِّ
79	وَالمَدُّ أَصْلِيٌّ وَفَرْعِيٌّ جَلا	وَسَمِّ بِالمَدِّ الطَّبِيعِي الأَوَّلا
80	وَهُوَ مَالَمْ يَكُ بَعْدَ حَرْفِ مَدّ	حَرفٌ مُسَكَّنٌ أَوِ الهَمْزُ وَرَدْ
81	وَذَاكَ كِلْمِيٌّ وَحَرْفِيٌّ جَرَى	كَأَتُجَادِلُون  َنِي طَهَ وَرَا
82	أمَّا الأخِيرُ فَهْوَ مَوقُوفٌ عَلَى	هَمْزٍ أَوِ السُّكُونِ مُطْلَقًا جَلا
83	حُرُوفُهُ فِي لَفْظِ (وَايٍ) جُمِعَتْ	وَمَعْ شُرُوطِهَا بِـ (نُوْحِيْهَاْ) أَتَتْ
أَحْكَامُ المَدِّ
84	فَوَاجِبٌ مَعْ سَبْقِهِ إنْ يَتَّصِلْ	بِهَمْزَةٍ وَجَائِزٌ إنْ يَنفَصِلْ
85	أَوْ إنْ عَلَيْهِ هَمْزةٌ تَقَدَّمَتْ	أَوْ عَارِضُ السُّكُونِ لِلوَقْفِ ثَبَتْ
86	وَاللِّينُ مُلْحَقٌ بِهِ إذا وُقِفْ	وَلَكِنِ الطُّولُ بِقِلَّةٍ وُصِفْ
87	وَلازِمٌ إِنْ سَاكِنٌ جَا بَعْدَ مَدّ	وَقْفًا وَوَصْلا وَبِسِتٍّ يُعْتَمَدْ
88	وَإِنْ طَرَا تَحْرِيكُهُ فَأَشْبِعَا	وَاقْصُرْ وَعَينَ امْدُدْ وَوَسِّطْهُ مَعَا
89	وَإِنْ بِحَرْفٍ جَاءَ فَالحَرْفِيُّ	وَإِنْ بِكِلْمَةٍ فَذَا الكِلْمِيُّ
90	مُثَقَّلانِ حَيْثُ كُلٌ شُدِّدَا	مُخَفَّفَانِ حَيْثُ لَمْ يُشَدَّدَا
مَرَاتِبُ المُدُودِ
91	أَقْوَى المُدودِ لازمٌ فَمَا اتَّصَلْ	فَعَارِضٌ فَذُو انْفِصَالٍ فَبَدَلْ
92	وَسَبَبَا مَدٍّ إذا مَا وُجِدَا	فَإِنَّ أَقْوَى السَّبَبَيْنِ انْفَرَدَا
كَيْفِيَّةُ الوَقْفِ عَلَى أَوَاخِرِ الكَلِمِ
93	وَالأصْلُ فِي الوَقْفِ السُّكُونُ وَيُشَمّ	كَذَا يُرَامُ عِنْدَ ذِي رَفْعٍ وَضَمّ
94	وَرُمْ لَدَى جَرٍّ وَكَسْرٍ وَكِلاَ	هَذَيْنِ فِي نَصْبٍ وَفَتْحٍ حُظِلا
95	وَعِنْدَ هَا أُنثَى وَمِيمِ الجَمْعِ أَوْ	عَارِضِ تَحْرِيكٍ كِلَيْهِمَا نَفَوْا
96	وَالخُلْفُ فِي هَاءِ الضَّمِيرِ وَالأتَمّ	دَعْ بَعْدَ يَا وَالوَاوِ أَوْ كَسْرٍ وَضَمّ
وُجُوهُ العَوارِضِ المُنْفَرِدَةِ
97	إِنْ جَاءَ مَدٌ قَبْلُ أَوْ لِينٌ جَرَى	فَأَشْبِعًا أَوْ وَسِّطًا أَوِ اقْصُرَا
98	وَزِدْ بِرَفْعٍ مَعَهَا الإشمَامَا	وَفِيهِ كَالمَجْرُورِ زِدْ مُرَامَا
99	ثَلاثَةٌ نَصْبًا وَأَرْبَعٌ بِجَرّ	وَسَبْعَةٌ فِي عَارِضِ الرَّفْعِ تَقَرّ
100	وَإِنْ خَلا مِنْ ذَيْنِ فَالسُّكُونُ قَرّ	وَالرَّفْعَ أَشمِمْ ثُمَّ رُمْهُ مَعَ جَرّ
101	فَوَاحِدٌ فِي النَّصْبِ وَاثْنَانِ لَدَى	جَرٍّ وَفِي الرَّفْعِ ثَلاثَةٌ بَدَا
وُجُوهُ العَوَارِضِ المُجْتَمِعَةِ المُخْتَلِفَةِ
102	وَسَوِّ رَوْمَ أَوْ ثَلاثَ عَارِضِ	بِآخَرٍ إِنْ تُشْمِمَ اوْ تُمَحِّضِ
103	وَالنَّصْبَ ثَلِّثْ إِنْ تَرُمْ فِيمَا عَدَا	فَسِتَّةٌ فِي النَّصْبِ مَعْ جَرٍّ بَدَا
104	وَجَاءَ فِي رَفْعٍ وَجَرٍ سَبْعَةُ	وَالنَّصْبِ مَعْ رَفْعٍ كَكُلٍّ تِسْعَةُ
وُجُوهُ اللِّينِ مَعَ العَوَارِضِ
105	عَارِضُ مَدِّ وَقْفَ لِينٍ إِنْ تَلا	فَسَوِّ أَوْ زِدْ فِي الأخِيرِ مَا عَلا
106	وَسَوِّ حَالَ العَكْسِ أَوْ زِدْ مَا نَزَلْ	بِالمَحْضِ أَوْ إشْمَامِ مَا بِالرَّفْعِ حَلّ
107	وَفِيهِ مَعْ ذِي الجَرِّ زِدَ رَوْمًا كَإِذْ	جُرَّا وَزِدْ ثَلاثَ نَصْبٍ حَينَئِذْ
108	فَسِتَّةٌ إِذْ نُصِبَا وَسَبْعٌ اذْ	جُرَّا وَتِسْعٌ فِيهِ مَعْ نَصْبٍ أُخِذْ
109	وَعِنْدَ رَفْعِ ذَيْنِ أَوْ فِيمَا يُجَرّ	مَعْ صَاحِبِ الرَّفْعِ ثَلاثَةَ عَشَرْ
110	وَفِيهِ مَعْ ذِي النَّصْبِ خَمْسَةَ عَشَرْ	وَجَازَ فِي الكُلِّ ثَمَانٍ مَعْ عَشَرْ
وُجُوهُ الوَقْفِ عَلَى المَدِّ اللازِمِ
111	سَكِّنْهُ إِنْ تَقِفْ وَأَشْمِمْ رَافِعًا	وَرُمْهُ مَعْ جَرٍّ بِمَدٍّ مُشْبِعًا
تَحْدِيدُ حَفْصٍ فِي نَوْعَيِ المَدِّ اللازِمِ
112	قَدْ مَدَّ ذَا فَصْلٍ وَمَا يَتَّصِلُ	خَمْسًا وَأَرْبَعًا وَهَذَا أَعْدَلُ
113	وَزَادَ فِي كَـ (المَاءِ) سِتًّا إِنْ يَقِفْ	وَالرَّفْعَ أَشْمِمْ مُطْلَقًا كَمَا عُرِفْ
114	وَرُمْهُ مَعْ جَرٍّ بِمَا بِهِ وُصِلْ	فَفِي انْفِرَادِهِ ثَلاثَةٌ تَحِلّ
115	فَتِلْكَ فِي نَصْبٍ وَخَمْسَةٌ بِجَرّ	وَأَوْجُهُ الرَّفْعِ ثَمَانٍ تُعْتَبَرْ
116	وَفِي اجْتِمَاعِهِ بِذِي انْفِصَالِ	أَوْ جَمْعِهِ مَعْ وَصْلِ ذِي اتِّصَالِ
117	أَرْبَعَةٌ نَصْبًا وَسِتَّةٌ بِجَرّ	وَعَشْرَةٌ فِي حَالةِ الرَّفْعِ تَقَرّ
118	وَمُدَّ عَارِضَ السُّكُونِ إِنْ يُمَدّ	سِتًّا فَفِي نَصْبِهِمَا سَبْعٌ تُعَدّ
119	وَإِنْ يُجَرَّا فَالوُجُوهُ تِسْعَةُ	وَحَالَ نَصْبِهِ بِجَرٍّ عَشْرَةُ
120	وَحِينَ عَكْسِ ذَا ثَلاثةَ عَشَرْ	وَعِنْدَ رَفْعِ ذَيْنِ سِتَّةَ عَشَرْ
121	كَعِنْدَ ذِي رَفْعٍ بِجَرٍّ وَاسْتَقِرّ	فِي نَصْبِهِ بِالرَّفْعِ سَبْعَةَ عَشَرْ
122	وَحِينَمَا يُرْفَعُ مَعْ نَصْبٍ فَقُلْ	عِشْرُونَ مِثْلُ رَفْعِهِ فِي جَمْعِ كُلّ
123	وَحَيْثُمَا يُنْصَبُ فَالكُلُّ اجْتَمَعْ	فَوَاحِدٌ مِنْ بَعْدِ عِشْرِينَ وَقَعْ
الإثبَاتُ وَالحَذْفُ
124	وَوَارِدٌ إِثْبَاتُ يَا فِي الأيْدِي	بَعْدَ أُوليِ وَالحَذْفُ فِي ذَا الأيْدِ
125	وَوَقْفُ مُعْجِزِي مُحِلِّي حَاضِري	آتِي المُقِيمِي مُهْلِكِي بِاليَا دُرِي
126	وَالحَذْفُ قَبْلَ سَاكِنٍ فِي اليَا رَسَا	وَقْفًا كَوَصْلٍ عِنْدَ نُنجِ يُونُسَا
127	وَاخْشَوْنِ مَعْ يُؤْتِ النِّسَا وَالوَادِ	وَوَادِ وَالجَوارِ مَعْ لَهَادِ
128	وَهَادِ رُومٍ صَالِ تُغْنِ بِالقَمَرْ	يُرِدْنِ مَعْ عِبَادِ أوَّلَيْ زُمَرْ
129	وَالوَاوِ فِي وَيَمْحُ ثُمَّ يَدْعُ	الاِنسانُ وَالدَّاعِ كَذَا سَنَدْعُ
130	وَصَالِحُ التَّحْريمِ ثُمَّ الألِفِ	فِي أيُّهَ الرَّحْمَنِ نُورِ الزُّخْرُفِ
131	وَفِي سَلاسِلاً وَمَا ءَاتَانِ قِفْ	بِالحَذْفِ وَالإِثْبَاتِ فِي اليَا وَالأَلِفْ
132	وَقِفْ بِها فِي لَيَكُونًا نَسْفَعَا	إِذًا وَلَكِنَّا وَنَحْوِ رُكَّعَا
133	أَنَا مَعَ الظُّنُونَ وَالرَّسُولا	كَانَتْ قَوَارِيرَا مَعَ السَّبِيلا
134	وَحَذْفُهَا وَصْلا وَمُطلَقًا لَدَى	ثَمُودَ مَعْ أُخْرَى قَوَارِيرَ بَدَا
المَقْطُوعُ وَالمَوْصُولُ
135	تُقْطَعُ أَنْ عَنْ كُلِّ لَمْ ولَوْ نَشَا	كَانُوا يَشَا وَالخُلْفُ فِي الجِنِّ فَشَا
136	وَقَطْعُ أَنْ لَنْ غَيرَ أَلَّنْ نَجْعَلا	نَجْمَعَ وَالخُلْفُ بِتُحْصُوهُ انْجَلَى
137	وَنُونَ أَنْ لا يَدْخُلَنَّهَا افْصِلا	يُشْرِكْنَ مَعْ مَلْجَأَ مَعْ تَعْلُوا عَلَى
138	تُشْركْ أَقُولَ مَعْ يَقُولُوا تَعْبُدوا	يس وَالأُخْرى بِهُودٍ قَيَّدوا
139	كَذَا بِهَا أَنْ لا إِلَهَ وَاخْتُلِفْ	فِي الأَنبِيا وَوَصْلَ إِلا الكُلِّ صِفْ
140	كَنُونِ إِلَّمْ هُودَ وَافْصِلْ إِنْ مَا	بِالرَّعْدِ ثُمَّ صِلْ جَمِيعَ أَمَّا
141	وَقُطِعَتْ أَمْ مَنْ بِذِبْحٍ وَالنِّسَا	وَفُصِّلَتْ أَيْضًا وَأَمْ مَنْ أَسَّسَا
142	وَأَنَّ مَا يَدْعُونَ الاثْنَيْنِ افْصِلا	وَخُلْفُ أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُمْ حَصَلا
143	مَعْ إنَّمَا عِنْدَ لَدَى النَّحْلِ وَقَعْ	وَقَبْلَ تُوعَدُونَ الاَنْعَامَ انقَطَعْ
144	وَصِلْ فَأَيْنَمَا كَنَحْلٍ وَجَرَى	خُلْفٌ بِالاَحْزَابِ النِّسَا وَالشُّعَرَا
145	وَقَطْعُ حَيْثُ مَا مَعًا وَيَوْمَ هُمْ	عَلَى وَبَارِزُونَ عَكْسُ يَبْنَؤُمّ
146	وَفِي النِّسَا مِنْ مَا بِقَطْعِهِ وُصِفْ	وَفِي المُنَافِقُونَ وَالرُّومِ اخْتُلِفْ
147	وَمِمَّ مَعْ مِمَّنْ جَمِيعِهَا صِلا	وَمَوْضِعَيْ عَنْ مَنْ وَمَا نُهُوا افْصِلا
148	وَعَمَّ صِلْ وَقَطْعُ مَالِ فِي النِّسَا	وَسَالَ وَالفُرقَانِ وَالكَهْفِ رَسَا
149	وَوَقفَهُ بِمَا أَوِ اللامِ اعْلَمَا	كَوَقْفِ أيَّامَّا بِأيَّا أَوْ بِمَا
150	وَكُلِّ مَا سَأَلتُمُوهُ فُصِلَتْ	وَخُلْفُ جَا رُدُّوا وَأُلْقِي دَخَلَتْ
151	وَبِئْسَمَا اشْتَرَوْا فَصِلْ وَالخُلْفُ فِي	خَلَفْتُمُونِي مَعَ يَأْمُرْكُمْ قُفِي
152	وَقَطْعُ كَي لا أوَّلِ الأحْزَابِ مَعْ	نَحْلٍ وَحَشْرٍ وَبِعِمْرَانَ وَقَعْ
153	خُلْفٌ كَفِي مَا الرُّومِ هَهُنَا كِلا	تَنزِيلَ ءَاتَاكُمْ مَعًا أُوحِي وَلا
154	فَعَلْنَ فِي الأُخْرَى أفَضْتُمْ وَاشْتَهَتْ	أَوْ وَصْلُهَا مَعْ قَطْعِ هَهُنَا ثَبَتْ
155	أَوْ هِيَ وَاشْتَهتْ أَوِ الكُلُّ فُصِلْ	وَفِيمَ صِلْ وَلاتَ حِينَ مُنفَصِلْ
156	وَقِيلَ وَصْلُهُ وَهَا وَيَا وَأَلْ	كَالُوهُمُ أَوْ وَزَنُوهُمُ اتَّصَلْ
157	كَرُبَمَا مَهْمَا نِعِمَّا يَومَئِذْ	كَأَنَّمَا وَوَيْكَأَنَّ حِينَئِذْ
158	وَجَاءَ إِلْ يَاسِينَ بِانفِصَالِ	وَصَحَّ وَقْفُ مَنْ تَلاهَا آلِ
التَّاءَاتُ المَفْتُوحَةُ
159	تَا رَحْمَتَ البِكْرِ مَعَ الأعْرَافِ	وَزُخْرُفٍ وَالرُّومِ هُودٍ كَافِ
160	وَفِي بِمَا رَحْمَةٍ الخُلْفُ أَتَي	وَنِعْمَتَ البَقَرَةِ الأُخْرَى بِتَا
161	كَذَا بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ أُخْرَيَيْنِ مَعْ	ثَلاثَةِ النَّحْلِ أَخِيرَاتٍ تَقَعْ
162	مَعْ فَاطِرٍ وَفِي العُقُودِ الثَّانِي	وَالطُّورِ مَعْ عِمْرَانَ مَعْ لُقْمَانِ
163	وَالخُلْفُ فِي نِعْمةُ رَبِّي وَامْرَأَتْ	مَتَى تُضَفْ لِزَوْجِهَا بِالتَّا أتَتْ
164	كَاللاتَ مَعْ هَيْهَاتَ ذَاتَ يَا أبَتْ	وَلاَتَ مَعْ مَرْضَاتَ إنَّ شَجَرَتْ
165	وَسُنَّتَ الثَّلاثِ عِنْدَ فَاطِرِ	وَمَوضِعَيْ الاَنفَالِ ثُمَّ غَافِرِ
166	وَلَعْنتَ النُّورِ وَنَجْعَلْ لَعْنَتَا	وَابْنَتَ مَعْ قُرَّةُ عَيْنٍ فِطْرَتَا
167	بَقِيَّتُ اللهِ وَأَيْضًا مَعْصِيَتْ	مَعًا وَجَنَّتُ نَعِيمٍ وَقَعَتْ
168	كَلِمَتُ الأَعْرَافِ فِي العِرَاقِ تَا	وَمَا قُرِي فَرْدًا وَجَمْعًا فَبِتَا
169	وَهْوَ جِمَالتُ وَءَايَاتٌ أَتَتْ	بِالعَنكَبُوتِ فِي التي تَأَخَّرَتْ
170	مَعْ يُوسُفٍ وَهُمْ عَلَى بَيِّنَتِ	وَالغُرُفَاتِ وَكِلا غَيَابَتِ
171	وَثَمَرَاتِ فُصِّلَتْ وَكَلِمَتْ	يُونُسَ وَالأنعَامِ وَالطَّوْلِ بَدَتْ
172	لَكِنْ بِثَانِي يُونُسٍ مَعْ غَافرِ	فِي الفَرْدِ هَا وَالجَمْعِ تَا كَمَا قُرِي
كَيْفِيَّةُ الاِبْتِدَاءِ بِهَمْزَةِ الوَصْلِ
173	وَهَمْزَةُ الوَصْلِ مِنَ الفِعْلِ تُضَمْ	بَدْءَا إذا أُصِّلَ فِي الثَّالِثِ ضَمّ
174	وَحِينَمَا يَعْرِضُ فَاكْسِرْ يَا أُخَيّ	فِي ابْنُوا مَعَ ائْتُونِي مَعَ امْشُوا اقْضُوا إِلَيّ
175	وَكَسْرُهَا فِي الفَتْحِ وَالكَسْرِ كَذَا	وَفَتْحُهَا مَعْ لامِ عُرْفٍ أُخِذَا
176	وَابْدَأْ بِهَمْزٍ أَوْ بِلامٍ فِي ابْتِدَا	الاِسْمُ الفُسُوقُ فِي اخْتِبَارٍ قُصِدَا
177	وَكَسْرُهَا فِي مَصْدَرِ الخُمَاسِيْ	يَأْتِي كَذَا فِي مَصْدَرِ السُّدَاسِيْ
178	وَأَيْضًا اثْنَتَينِ وَابْنٍ وَابْنَتِ	وَاثْنَيْنِ وَاسْمٍ وَامْرِئٍ وَامْرَأَةِ
179	وَسُهِّلَتْ أَوْ أُبْدِلَتْ أَحْرَى لَدَى	ءالذَّكَرَيْنِ فِي كِلَيْهِ وَرَدَا
180	كَذَا كِلا ءالاَنَ مَعْ ءاللهُ مِنْ	بَعْدِ اصْطَفَى كَذَا الذِي قَبْلَ أذِنْ
الوَقْفُ وَالابْتِدَاءُ وَالقَطْعُ وَالسَّكْتُ
181	الوَقْفُ تَامٌ حَيْثُ لا تَعَلُّقَا	فِيْهِ وَكَافٍ حَيْثُ مَعْنًى عُلِّقَا
182	قِفْ وَابْتَدِئْ وَحَيْثُ لَفْظًا فَحَسَنْ	فَقِفْ وَلا تَبْدَأْ وَفِي الآيِ يُسَنّ
183	وَحَيْثُ لَمْ يَتِمَّ فَالقَبِيحُ قِفْ	ضَرُورَةً وَابْدَأْ بِمَا قَبْلُ عُرِفْ
184	وَلَمْ يَجِبْ وَقْفٌ وَلَمْ يَحْرُمْ عَدَا	مَا يَقْتَضِي مِنْ سَبَبٍ إِنْ قُصِدَا
185	وَالقَطْعُ كَالوَقْفِ وَفِي الآيَاتِ جَا	وَاسْكُتْ عَلَى مَرْقَدِنَا وَعِوَجَا
186	بِالكَهْفِ مَعْ بَل رَّانَ مَن رَّاقٍ وَمَرّ	خُلْفٌ بِمَالِيَهْ فَفِي الخَمْسِ انْحَصَرْ
مَرَاتِبُ القِرَاءةِ
187	حَدْرٌ وَتَدْوِيرٌ وَتَرْتِيلٌ تُرَى	جَمِيعُهَا مَرَاتِبًا لِمَنْ قَرَا
الاِسْتِعَاذَةُ وَالبَسْمَلَةُ
188	إِنْ شِئْتَ تَتْلُو فَاسْتَعِذْ وَلْتَجْهَرَا	لِسَامِعٍ كَمَا بِنَحْلٍ ذُكِرَا
189	وَإِنْ تَزِدْ أَوْ تَنْقُصَ اوْ تُغَيِّرَا	لَفْظًا فَلا تَعْدُ الذي قَدْ أُثِرَا
190	وَالنَّدْبُ مَشْهُورٌ فِي الاِسْتِعَاذَةِ	وَبَسْمِلاً بَدْءَا سِوَى بَرَاءةِ
191	وَخُيِّرَ البَادي بِأَجْزَاءِ السُّوَرْ	وَالجَعْبَرِيُّ فِي بَرَاءةٍ حَظَرْ
192	وَاقْطَعْ وَصِلْ فَأَرْبَعٌ فِي أَوَّلِ	كَلٍّ وَفِي الأَجْزَاءِ سِتٌ تَنْجَلِي
193	وَبَيْنَ أَنْفَالٍ وَبَيْنَ التَّوبَةِ	قِفْ وَاسْكُتًا وَصِلْ بِلا بَسْمَلَةِ
194	وَبَيْنَ مَا سِوَاهُمَا اقْطَعْ وَصِلِ	جَمِيعًا اوْ صِلْ ثَانِيًا بِالأَوَّلِ
مَا يُرَاعَى لِحَفْصٍ
195	ءأَعْجَمِيُّ سُهِّلَتْ أُخْرَاهَا	لِحَفْصِنَا وَمُيِّلَتْ مَجْرَاهَا
196	وَاضْمُمْ أَوِ افْتَحْ ضُعْفَ رُومٍ وَأَتَى	سِينَا وَيَبْصُطُ وَثَاني بَصْطَةَ
197	وَالصَّادَ فِي مُصَيْطِرٍ خُذْ وَكِلا	هَذَيْنِ فِي المُصَيْطِرُونَ نُقِلا
خَاتِمَةٌ
198	وَتَمَّ ذَا النَّظْمُ بِعَوْنِ البَاري	فَانفَعْ بِهِ يَارَبُّ كُلَّ قَارِي
199	وَلِلسَّمَنُّود  ِىِّ إِبْرَاهِيمَا	ابنِ عَلِىٍّ كُنْ بِهِ رَحِيمَا
200	وَصَلِّ دَائِمًا مُسَلِّمًا عَلَى	طَهَ وَآلِهِ وَصَحْبِهِ المَلاَ
201	وَهَذِهِ الأبْيَاتُ (نَجْمُهَا عَلا)	تَارِيخُهَا (ظَلَّ مُنِيرًا للمَلا)
ملاحظة :
هذه المنظومة المسماة:لآلئ البيان في تجويد القرآن
إبراهيم بن علي بن علي شحاتة السمنودي الشافعي المصري

----------


## الليبي أبو محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قال كعب بن زهير ـ رضي الله عنه ـ في قصيدته بانت سعاد ، واصفاً الصحابة ـ رضوان الله عنهم : 
لا يفرحون إن نالت رماحهم *** قوماً وليسوا مجازيعاً إذا نيلوا 
لا يقع الطعن إلا فـي نحورهـم *** ما إن لهم عن حياض الموت تهليل( اللام )

----------


## الأمل الراحل

لو استطعت كتبت الشعر متشحاً ’’,,’’ ضوء الشموس يُحيي أعظم البشـر 

إذا رأيت خطايَايَ التي احتشدت ’’،،’’ أوشكتُ أهلكُ من خوفي ومن حَذري 

فيا أبا لقــاسم المختار يملؤني ’’,,’’ حـب يجل  عن التصوير والصــور 

صلى عليك إله الكون ما ابتسمت ’’,,’’ شمس وما أجهش الباكون في السحر**
** من قصيدة ( يا أخت مكة ) لغازي القصيبي ( ويا ليت اللي عنده القصيدة كاملة يتحفنا بها )

----------


## الليبي أبو محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قال أبو العتاهية :
ربَّ أمرٍ يسوءُ ثُـمَّ يسـرُّ	*** وكذاكَ الأُمورُ: حُلوٌ ومُرُّو
كَذاكَ الأمـورُ تَعبُـرُ بالنّــــاسِ فخطبٌ يمضِي وخطبٌ يكرُّ
مَا أغرًّ الدّنيا لذِي اللهوِ فِيهَا	*** عَجَباً للدّنْيا، وكَيفَ تَغُرّ
ولمَكْرِ الدّنْيا خَطاطيفُ لَهْوٍ،	*** وخَطاطيفُها إلَيهَا تَجُرّ
ولَقَلّ امرُؤٌ يُفارِقُ ما يَعْــــتادُ إلاَّ وقلبُهُ مقشَعِرُّ
وإذا مَا رضيتَ كـلَّ قضـاءِ	*** اللهِ لمْ تخشَ أنْ يصيبَكَ ضَرُّ( الراء )

----------


## أبومروة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


إلى أعضاء الألوكة نهدي هذا البيت الشعري 


رفاق إذا ما هبت الريح نحوهم ... تمنيت لو أني بها أتعلق
(ابتسامة) 
المطلوب

بيت شعر يبدا بحرف القاف

----------


## مكاوي

قالوا عن الدين الحنيف بأنه . . تزهو حضارتهم بغير لباسه

----------


## الليبي أبو محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قال جرير : 
هل ينفعك إن جربت تجريب *** أم شبابك بعد الشيب مطلوب( الباء )

----------


## محمد عبدالرحمن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قال شيخي عبدالرحمن خليف القيرواني رحمه الله في إحدى رباعياته بعنوان : الْتِقَاءُ الأديانِ ..!
بعضٌ يَرَى العقائِدَ اليومَ سَوَا *0*0* إذْ أعْلَـنَتْ أُمَمُها الـبُرْهانا 
وأيْنَ مَنْ بُرْهَانَهُ مَحْضُ الهَوَى *0*0* مِمَّنْ يَـرَى بُرْهَانَهُ الـقُرْآنا؟ 
قُلْ: ﴿ أَفَمَنْ كَانَ عَلَى بَيِّـنَةٍِ *0*0* مِن رَّبِّـهِ ﴾(*) كَغَيْرِهِ شَـتَّانَا 
إِنْ كَانَ خَلْطُهَا خِدَاعًا وَاضِحًا *0*0* كانَ التَّـسَاوي بَيْـنَهَا بُهْـتَانَا
----------------
(*) هذا شاهد من قول الله تعالى في سورة محمد  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ونص الآية: ﴿ أَفَمَنْ كَانَ عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِن رَّبِّهِ كَمَنْ زُيِّنَ لَهُ سُوءُ عَمَلِهِ وَاتّبَعُوا أَهْوَاءَهُمْ ﴾ الآية 14.

----------


## الليبي أبو محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قال حاتم الطائي : 
نعمّا محل الضيف لو تعلمينه *** بليل إذا ما استشرفته النوابح 
تقصى إليّ الحي إما دلالـة *** عليّ وإما قاده لي ناصــح  ( الحاء )

----------


## عربي

حربا يشيب لها الوليد و إنما...يأتي الدنية كل عبد نحنج
حسام و أرماح بأيدي أعزة... متى ترَهم يابن الخطيم تبلد
بيتين من قصيدتين مختلفتين لحسان ابن ثابت 
لكم الخيار 
"ب" أو "د"

----------


## عربي

عذرا جيم أو دال

----------


## مكاوي

دع عنك لومي فإن اللوم إغراء . . وداوني بالتي كانت هي الداء

----------


## الأمل الراحل

إن الأمور إذا انسدت مسالكـها ،،’’،، فالصبر يفتق منها كل ما ارتتجا*
لا تيأسـن وإن طـالت مطالبـه ’’,,’’ إذا تضايق أمر أن ترى فرجـا
أخلق بذي الصبر أن يحظى بحاجته ,,’’,, ومدمن القرع للأبواب أن يلجا
* من يعرف معنى : ارتتجا ؟!

----------


## إمام الأندلس

ارتتجا=أغلقا
 من رتج الباب وأرتجه أي أغلقه..

----------


## الخزرجي

النِّتُّ أحسن من مجالسة الغبي *** والفقه منه إفادةٌ للمنتهي

----------


## أبومروة

بارك فيكم على الاسهامات الطيبة 
ونعود بالموضوع إلى أصل المشاركة ، أي حرف الجيم بهذا البيت وهو لغز أيضا 
قال الشاعر :
جعلــــت قولـــي شرحا ًَ لحالي ***أحـــذف اللام تـــفهم ســـؤالي ؟؟
من يجيب ويبدأ بحرف اللام

----------


## الأمل الراحل

ليتـني لا أزال يا قلب طفـلا ،، ،، ،، يئس الهم أن يدوس رحابه
ليس يشقى كما شقيت ويلقى ،، ،، ،، أكبر الهم فقده ألعــابه

* والله أنا حللت اللغز ، لكني أخشى أن يكون حلي خاطئ .

----------


## الليبي أبو محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أظن أن حل اللغز يا أبا مروة  هو حذف لام ( جعلت ) ، أي : ( جعت ) . 
قست على حالي وأنا أكتب هذه المشاركة (ابتسامة) . 
أما رد المساجلة فهو قول الإمام الشافعي ـ رضي الله عنه : 
بقدر الكد تكتسب المعـالي *** ومن طلب العلا سهر الليالي 
ومن رام العلا من غير كد *** أضاع العمر في طلب المحال 
تروم العز ثـم تنـام ليـلاً *** يغوص البحر من طلب اللآلي اللام

----------


## الأمل الراحل

لا تجزعـن إذا نابتك نائبة ’’،،’’  ولا تضيقن في خطب إذا نابا
ما يغلق الله بابا دون قارعةٌ ’’,,’’ إلا ويفتـح بالتيسـير أبوابا

----------


## أبومروة

آخر البيت إنتهى بحرف الباء
قال الشاعر:
بـاعت عقيدتهـــا ألغت مبــادئهــا *** داست أواصـرهـا ، لـم يبق مستند 
شبــابهـا مِـزق ، شيــوخها فــرق *** يشلهــا الحقد والبغضــاء والحسـد 
لم يفك اللغز الشعر بعد؟
وقال الشاعر:
بكيتُ على الذنوب لِعِظَم جُرمِي ... وَحَقَّ لِمَن عَصَى مُرُّ البُكَاءِ
فَلَو أَنَّ البُكَاءَ يَرُدُّ هَمِّي ... لأَسعَدت الدُّمُوع مَعَ الدِّمَاءِ

وقال آخر:

بَــكَى البَاكُونَ لِلرَّحمنِ لَيلاً ... وبَاتُوا دَمعُهُم ما يَسأَمُونَا
بِقَاعُ الأَرضِ من شوقي إِليهم ... تَحُنُّ متى عَليها يَسجُدونا

----------


## أبومروة

عفوا  لم يفك لغز الشعر بعد - هكذا 



                         الحل 



هو
جعلت قولي شرحا لحالي --أحذف اللام تفهم سؤاليجعلت
جُـــعــــتُ
(ابتسامة)

----------


## الليبي أبو محمد

> عفوا  لم يفك لغز الشعر بعد - هكذا 
> الحل 
> هو
> جعلت قولي شرحا لحالي --أحذف اللام تفهم سؤاليجعلت
> جُـــعــــتُ
> (ابتسامة)


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عذراً يا أبا مروة ، يبدو أنك لم تقرأ مشاركتي الأخيرة فقد حللت فيها اللغز ، ارجع إلى آخر مشاركة في الصفحة الأولى . (ابتسامة) 
قال كعب بن زهير : 
إن الرسول لنور يستضاء به *** مهند من سيوف الله مسلول( اللام )

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
 لاتقل أصلي وفصلي ابدا     انما أصل الفتى ماقد حصل

----------


## أبومروة

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أظن أن حل اللغز يا أبا مروة هو حذف لام ( جعلت ) ، أي : ( جعت ) .
قست على حالي وأنا أكتب هذه المشاركة (ابتسامة) .
أما رد المساجلة فهو قول الإمام الشافعي ـ رضي الله عنه :
بقدر الكد تكتسب المعـالي *** ومن طلب العلا سهر الليالي
ومن رام العلا من غير كد *** أضاع العمر في طلب المحال
تروم العز ثـم تنـام ليـلاً *** يغوص البحر من طلب اللآلي
اللام_
-------------------------
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نعم صدقت وأخطأ ت ُ
قرأت المشاركة لكن لم أنتبه للحل عذرا 
فجزاك الله خيرا  ولك العلامة كاملة 100/100وأنا أكتب هذه المشاركة حالي كحالك في حل اللغز 
المشاركة 
قول الشاعر في السواك-- مما ينسب لأمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه -
لو كـان غيرك يا سواك قتلته	ما فاز منِّي يا سـواك سواكا
وفي الأبيات
هُنِّيت يا عـودَ الأراك بثغرها	ما خِفتَ منـي يا أراك أراكا
لو كـان غيرك يا سواك قتلته	ما فاز منِّي يا سـواك سواكا
وهذه أبيات للعلامة الداعية إلى الله الحبيب عبد الله الشاطري-غفر الله لنا وله ولوالدينا - يذكر فيها من ابتُلي بالدخان مقرّعاً له وموبخاً، ويطلب من أن يستبدل السيجارة بالسواك  وهذا حل وقائي نصحنا به كثيرا إخواننا الذين إبتلاهم الله بهذه الآفــة الفاسدة الضارة المفسدة .
يقول:
يا تائهـاً فـي الغيّ من أعماكا؟	وبحبّ هذا الداء من أغراكا؟
يا تائهـاً في مَهْمـهِ الغفـلات يا	متجـاهلاً متخبطاً بخطاكا!!
تستحسن التُمباك في فيكا الطهور	وتستحي أن تأخذ المسواكا؟!
والشـرع ثم الطب قد نهياكا عن	هذا الأذى، وبفضل ذا أمراكا
لو كنت تعكس في القضية كان أو	لـي منك لكن اللعينْ أغراكا
أتراك تفعلــه وجَـدُّك حاضـر	لا والذي مــن نُطفةٍ سواّكا
مـا ينبغي لك يا ابن طه ترتضي	خُلُقَ اللئامِ و شؤمها يغشـاكا
وخلـعت جلباب الحياء وقلت ذا	حريةٌ ، أخطـأت في مرماكا

أتمنى أن يستفيد من هذه التجربة من ابتلاهم الله بالتدخين ؟؟؟
حرف الكاف (ابتسامة)

----------


## الأمل الراحل

كن كالنخـيل عن الأحقـاد مرتفعا ’’,,’’ ترمى بطوب فتعطي خير  أثمارِ
واصبر إذا ضقتَ ذرعا والزمان سطا ’’,,’’ لا يحصل اليسر إلا بعد إعسارِ

----------


## الليبي أبو محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قال أبو العلاء المعري : 
رغبنا في الحياة لفرط جهل *** وفقد حياتنا حظ رغيب الباء

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

الحمد لله

بكـَتْكَ نجوم الليل و الليل و الفجـرُ    **  وشمسُ الضحى تبكيك أسوتها البدرُ
وَيَبْكيكَ في  الارضِ الفراتُ و دجلـة ٌ   **  وكابولُ و الزرقاء ُو البر و البحـرُ

----------


## الليبي أبو محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قال البحتري : 
رأيت القعود على الاقتصـاد *** قنوعاً به ذلة في العبـاد
وعز بذي أدب أن يضيــــق بعيشه وسع هذي البلاد
إذا ما الأديب ارتضى بالخمول فما الحظ في الأدب المستفاد( الدال )

----------


## محمد التهامي

لا تنه عن خلق وتأتي مثله  ***  عار عليك إذا فعلت عظيم

( ميم )

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> لا تنه عن خلق وتأتي مثله  ***  عار عليك إذا فعلت عظيم
> ( ميم )


حرف الدال الله يرضى عنك !

دع الأيام تفعل ما تشاء ,,’’,, وطب نفسا إذا حكم القضاء
ولا تجزع لحادثة الليالي ،،’’,, فما لحــوادث الدنيا انقضاء

----------


## محمد التهامي

> حرف الدال الله يرضى عنك !
> دع الأيام تفعل ما تشاء ,,’’,, وطب نفسا إذا حكم القضاء
> ولا تجزع لحادثة الليالي ،،’’,, فما لحــوادث الدنيا انقضاء


بوركتي أختي الفاضلة، ولكن القافية عندي انتهت بالميم، فكيف جعلتها دالا، أشكر لك توضيحك، وبارك الله فيك.

----------


## عبد الجليل الأدراري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... سلامي إلى أهل العراق وبغداد الجريحة 
قال اسحاق الموصلي
لعمرك مافارقت بغداد عن قلى ... لو أنا وجدناعن فراق لها بدا
إذا ذكرت بغداد نفسي تقطعت ... من الشوق أوكادت تموت بها وجدا
كفى حزنا أن رحت لم أستطع لها ... وداعاً ولم أحدث بساكنها عهدا (الدال)

----------


## الليبي أبو محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قال زهير بن أبي سلمى : 
دفعتَ بمعروف من القول صائب *** إذا ما  أضل القائلين مفاصلهٍٍ[ اللام ]

----------


## محمد التهامي

قال أحمد شوقي:
*لَقَد     أَنَلتُكَ     أُذنًا     غَيرَ     واعِيَةٍ   ***   وَرُبَّ   مُنتَصِتٍ   وَالقَلبُ    في    صَمَمِ*(الميم)
وأعتذر في المشاركة السابقة، إذ قرأت آخر مشاركة في الصفحة الأولى وقد انتهت باللام، ولم أنتبه وصولكم -إخوتي الأفاضل- للصفحة الثانية التي كانت قد انتهت بالدال - كما أشارت الأمل الراحل- وعتبي على الأمل الراحل في عدم التوضيح المطلوب، ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير.

----------


## الأمل الراحل

مهلا فقد يلد الأســى أفراحـا .. فالليل ينجب للحياة صباحـا 
أخفي لهيب الحزن بين جوانحــي .. ببشاشة أبدي بها  الأفـراحَ
تتشبث الآلام رغــم تصـبري .. بالقلب مني غدوة  ورواحـا
أهفو إلى ثغر الصــباح إذا دنا .. ليلي لأسمع للطيور صداحـا
فلعلها تمحـو الأسـى وتهـزني .. طربا وتؤنس خاطرا ملتاحـا
فإذا بدا ثغر الصباح تذكـرت .. نفسي حكايا مرة  وجراحـا
وتجرعت  ضوء الصباح  مرارة .. وتخيلت نغم الطيور نواحـا !
وتمنت الليل الذي برمت به .. بالأمس كي تخفي به  الأتراحـا
يـا بشرا آمـاله  آلامـه .. خذ مـن يقينك بالإله سلاحـا
ذلل صعوبات الحياة بهمـة .. إن الحيــاة تريد منك كفاحـا
مـر الحياة لمن يريد كرامة .. حلو ، ويفلح من أرادا  فلاحـا

----------


## عبد الجليل الأدراري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حتَّى إِذَا اسْتَعَرَتْ وشَبَّ ضِرَامُها   ...  عادَتْ عَجُوزاً غَيْرَ ذاتِ خَليِل
شَمْطَاءَ جَزَّتْ رَأْسَها وتَنَكَّـرَتْ    ...   مَكْرُوَهةً لِلشَّـمِّ والتَّقــبيل
(اللام)

----------


## محمد التهامي

*لقد هزلت حتى بدا من هزالها كلاها *** وحتى سامها كل مفلس
 السين*

----------


## أبومروة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ومما ينسب إلى الامام الشافعي عليه رحمة الله  في الحث على الترحال في طلب العلم مايلي :
سافر تَجدْ عِوضاً عمّن تفارقه ..........وانْصَب فإن لذيذَ العيش في النّّصَبِ
مافي المُقام لذي لُبٍّ وذي أَدَبٍ .......... مَعَزَّةَ فاتْرُكِ الأوطانَ واغـــترب
إني رأيتُ وُقوف َ الماء يُفْسِــده .......... إن ساح طاب وإن لم يَجرِ لم يَطبِ 
والَبدْر لولا أَفُولُ منه ما نَظَرت .......... إليه في كلّ حينٍ عَينُ مُرْتَقِبِ
والأُسدُ لولا فِراقُ الغاب ماقَنضتْ .......... والسهمُ لولا فِراقُ القوس لم يُصبِ
والتِّبرُ كالتُّربِ مُلْقىً فِي معادنه .......... والعُودُ في أرضه نوعُ من الحَطَبِ
فإن تَغَرَّب هذا عزَّ مَطْلَبهُ .......... و إن أقام فلا يَعلو إلى الرُّتَبِ*

----------


## محمد التهامي

بكرا صاحبي قبل الهجير **** بكرا فالنجاح في التبكير

----------


## أبومروة

*بارك الله فيكم
مشاركات غنية بالفوائد والحكم 
نفع الله بكم 
نكمل  المشاركة  التي إنتهت بحرف الراء لأخي الفاضل محمد التهامي حفظه الله 
جاء في نونية القحطاني - النونية الغنية بالفوائد - مايلي :
رمضان شهر كامل في عقدنا     ما حله يوم ولا يومان
إلا المسافر والمريض فقد أتى     تأخير صومهما لوقت ثان
وكذاك حمل والرضاع كلاهما     في فطره لنسائنا عذران
عجل بفطرك والسحور مؤخر     فكلاهما أمران مرغوبان
حصن صيامك بالسكوت عن الخنا     أطبق على عينيك بالأجفان*
من يأتي بحرف النون "؟

----------


## سعود بن صالح

نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا
ومالزماننا عيب سوانا
ونهجو ذا الزمان بغير ذنب
ولو نطق الزمان اذا هجانا
حرف النون

----------


## أبوفردوس

من يتمم هذا البيت            أشارت الى بكم بكم بكم بكم   فقالوا جميعا ما بنا من.......

----------


## أبوفردوس

عفوا على كتابه على شكل نثر                    أشارت الى بكم بكم بكم بكم         فقالوا جميعا ما بنا من.........

----------


## الليبي أبو محمد

> نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا
> ومالزماننا عيب سوانا
> ونهجو ذا الزمان بغير ذنب
> ولو نطق الزمان اذا هجانا
> حرف النون


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ندم البغاة ولات ساعة مندم   ***   والبغي مرتع مبتغيه وخيم حرف ( الميم )

----------


## وليد مسعود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مالي أرى الناس والدنيا مولية = وكل حبل عليها سوف ينبتر
لا يشعرون بما في دينهم نقصوا = جهلاً وإن نقصت دنياهم شعروا
حرف الراء

----------


## أبومروة

فاصل ونتواصل،
(ابتسامة)

----------

